# What can I trade in my 508 for?



## kernekc (Dec 25, 2004)

I currently have 2 receivers: 921 & 508. I also have a 510 sitting in a box because I didn't need it anymore and didn't want to pay the $5/mo for vod.

I plan on trading in the 921 for the Vip622 in April to get the dual TV output and name based recordings. What are the offerings from E* for the 508? I was thinking about trading for another 622 (to get another 25 hrs of HD recording), but am not sure.

What would you do? Should I also try to trade in my 510?


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

After 2/1/06, DISH will not be offering non MPEG-4 (non- VIP series) receivers anymore. So that puts you in the market for the 2nd VIP622 or a VIP211. Later, we'll see a VIP222 and others. 

I doubt they'll allow 2 VIP622s to be leased to one account. They don't do that now for the 942. 

But the 510 should work for another 2-3 years at least, IMHO, so it will have some value on eBay. I intend to keep my 721 & 508 when I get my VIP622.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

navychop said:


> I doubt they'll allow 2 VIP622s to be leased to one account. They don't do that now for the 942.
> .


Why would DISH not allow you to lease two HD DVRs? Doesn't make any sense. Does anyone have an answer?


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

I think it's just due to short supply. I don't think they did that before the 942, and there is a rule to the effect that you can only have 4 leased units per account.


----------



## kernekc (Dec 25, 2004)

Well, I just got off the phone with E*. I told them that I wanted to end up replacing my 508 & 921 with 2 vip622s (noting that I wanted to wait on turning in the 921 till 4/1 for the rebate). The CSR said that you can not have 2 vip622's leased on one account. I asked if that was going to change and they didn't know due to the release happening today.

Looks like I'm waiting until 4/1 to get my vip622 for $99.

Has anyone found out differently?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

kernekc said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with E*. I told them that I wanted to end up replacing my 508 & 921 with 2 vip622s (noting that I wanted to wait on turning in the 921 till 4/1 for the rebate). The CSR said that you can not have 2 vip622's leased on one account. I asked if that was going to change and they didn't know due to the release happening today.
> 
> Looks like I'm waiting until 4/1 to get my vip622 for $99.
> 
> Has anyone found out differently?


Thats what I have read before. I suppose I would get soaked with the DVR fees and all that crap if I traded in my 510 for VIP622 and kept my 921.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

someone elsewhere pointed out how to get 2 211's. one is an upgrade to the lease deal, swapping an 811, the other was a straight up new lease, and turning in an older unit for the $25 rebate. 

wonder if you could just buy a 622 today as a new sub, then get the 921 rebate?


----------



## jbrennan8 (Feb 28, 2006)

Can I use my dish 508, a rock solid machine, as a dvr without subscribing to the awful dish network? thanks


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

jbrennan8 said:


> Can I use my dish 508, a rock solid machine, as a dvr without subscribing to the awful dish network? thanks


Nope, as the 508 has no input encoder capability other than off satellite.
The 921 and 942 can do that however.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

That 508 is worth about $200 on ebay. There are no PVR fees with that unit.


----------

